# Stu's 90x45x45cm - Wave Island - IAPLC 2013 rank 82



## Stu Worrall

Heres the new tank setup after I set it up at Christmas.  Further pics to follow on its progress.

The plants, plant substrate and ferts have kindly been sponsored by Tropica for this tank so it should be appearing on their website at some point.

*Hardscape*: Seiryu Stone, Manzanita Wood
*Co2*: Pressurised via diffuser into UP atomiser
*Lighting*: ADA Solar 1 - 150w NA Green
*Filtration*: Eheim 2078 and ADA ES-600. Cal Aqua Inlets (Cos ADA's are crap!), ADA P2 Lilys
*Heating*: Hydor 300W External heater
*Substrate*: ADA Amazonia, Tropica Plant Substrate, Carbon and polystyrene so the stone doesnt break the tank!
*Ferts*: Tropica Plant growth Premium and Normal
*Critters*: Red Cherry Shrimp, Purple Harleuins, Pencil Fish

Plants to include 

*Front and Branches*
hygrophila pinnatifida
Hemianthus callitrichoides ''Cuba''
cryptocoryne beckettii petchi
Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Tropica'
Cryptocoryne parva
Echindorus Tenellus
Cryptocoryne wendtii brown
Eleocharis parvula
Anubias sp bonsai
Anubias sp petite

*New Tropica Plants* - Ludwigia sp, Hottonia Pallustris, Limnophila

*Background* -
Hemianthus micranthemoides
Didiplis diandra
Proserpinaca palustris cuba 

*Mosses for wood and crevices* -
Taxiphyllum sp spiky
Vesicularia ferriei weeping
Fontinalis sp willow
Utricularia graminifolioa

Onto some pics 

Empty Tank (took ages to strip the old dragon stone scape down!)


001_tropica 90cm_IMG_8922 by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr

Testing the stone out on the bottom


002_tropica 90cm_IMG_8929 by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr

Tropica Substrate in around the poly


003_tropica 90cm_IMG_8939 by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr

Substrate in then ADA amazonia with some carbon.  I cleaned the edges off with a brush for neatness


004_tropica 90cm_IMG_9129 by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr

ADA Amazonia in (50% recycled, 50% new)


005_tropica 90cm_IMG_8954 by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr

Rocks placed and buried


006_tropica 90cm_IMG_8956 by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr

Stone and Manzi wood added


007_tropica 90cm_IMG_8961 by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr

side view


008_tropica 90cm_IMG_9141 by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr

Detail of some buried Seiryu


009_tropica 90cm_IMG_9149 by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr

Seiryu and wood placed together.  This has now been buried by the HC!


010_tropica 90cm_IMG_9153 by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr

Final Design - Big gaps will be filled by anubias, moss and wood.  Crypts to be planted in the dark area under the wood


011_tropica 90cm_IMG_8981 by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr

wood bound with cable clips - wood then attached to the rock with Bonsai wire


012_tropica 90cm_IMG_9159 by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr

HC being planted


013_tropica 90cm_IMG_8992 by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr

The new Ludwigia sp which is now out. super red!


014_tropica 90cm_IMG_9166 by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr

trimmed and ready for planting


015_tropica 90cm_IMG_9172 by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr

HM added back right, tennelus, hairgrass added


016_tropica 90cm_IMG_8998 by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr

All crypts in. tennelus and some stems prepped and planted


017_tropica 90cm_IMG_9003 by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr


018_tropica 90cm_IMG_9173 by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr

Ammania sp bonsai washed and cut


019_tropica 90cm_IMG_9181 by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr

Moss being added to the manzi along with Anubias sp petite.


020_tropica 90cm_IMG_9187 by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr

Everything planted


021_tropica 90cm_IMG_9018 by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr

Filling up


022_tropica 90cm_IMG_9023 by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr

Equipment in and filled.  This is actually a slight cheat as even though id soaked and tied the wood some of it still lifted   after a couple of days weighted with stone it eventually settled and I got the planted image.  Everything is a bit straggly here as it had started growing.


023_tropica 90cm_IMG_9038 by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Piece-of-fish

Looking nice and... finished   How on earth have you managed to fit all the species listed hehe.
This new ludwigia is super red indeed. Have not seen anything like that before. And stays very small in shape also. Can see it being used a lot in future.


----------



## clone

I can only admire Stu. Amazing and complicated skape. Looks a bit overloaded with plants but.....that is the way Amano do so I will plant a bit lightly so they can develop later but ur skapes are been stunning always so.....Looks very natural as well. Keep us posted cant wait!​


----------



## Ady34

Awesome Stu....I've been waiting for this one 
Fertile combo with tropica substrate and ADA soil, was the soil new or used? With your substrate gradients, do you use substrate supports, or rely on the ADA soils stability when planted?
Great photography as usual also, will look forward to more 
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Dorian

Great scape.


----------



## Ravenswing

I really like the wild look of the tank. Tree-stones-combo is just awesome, great work!


----------



## George Farmer

Superb in every way.

Thanks for sharing mate!


----------



## LondonDragon

Looks great stu as always from you  looking forward for this one to fill in also, the manzi wood is just stunning, we need a local source for wood and rocks down here in London


----------



## mal blackburn

Aqua scaping seems to be the new fish keeping experience. Full of imagination and skill, not to mention the great new products deigned around this new hobby. Long live aqua scaping i say. A really nice looking scape Stu.

Thanks


----------



## Stu Worrall

Piece-of-fish said:


> Looking nice and... finished  How on earth have you managed to fit all the species listed hehe.
> This new ludwigia is super red indeed. Have not seen anything like that before. And stays very small in shape also. Can see it being used a lot in future.


Lol, yes I did squeeze a lot in, probably too many but I was after a wild look where I can put say ammania in several places rather than just one clump. Yes that ludwigia is superb, mine has gone a bit bigger, maybe twice the size of when it was delivered but then some have stayed small but all have the intense red. it really breaks the areas up now.



clone said:


> I can only admire Stu. Amazing and complicated skape. Looks a bit overloaded with plants but.....that is the way Amano do so I will plant a bit lightly so they can develop later but ur skapes are been stunning always so.....Looks very natural as well. Keep us posted cant wait!


Its majorly overloaded but ive been hacking it back. a couple of species didnt do too well (Didiplis diandra being one of them) so that space got taken over by what was doing ok.



Ady34 said:


> Awesome Stu....I've been waiting for this one
> Fertile combo with tropica substrate and ADA soil, was the soil new or used? With your substrate gradients, do you use substrate supports, or rely on the ADA soils stability when planted?
> Great photography as usual also, will look forward to more
> Cheerio,
> Ady.


Cheers Ady. The aquasoil was 50% recycled and 50% new so a bit of a mix hence using the Tropica to give it a boost.

Never used supports in my gradients and never had any big slippage so maybe ive just been lucky.



Dorian said:


> Great scape.





Ravenswing said:


> I really like the wild look of the tank. Tree-stones-combo is just awesome, great work!


Thanks both 



George Farmer said:


> Superb in every way.
> 
> Thanks for sharing mate!


thanks George. Its my first full sized scape with seiryu so im pleased with the outcome at the moment. A few people had said it was hard to use manzi with seiryu so I thought I'd give it a go and see how it came out. I dont think this would win any prizes or do well in the ADA comp though as its not detailed enough. it would need some sand in to do well I think.



LondonDragon said:


> Looks great stu as always from you  looking forward for this one to fill in also, the manzi wood is just stunning, we need a local source for wood and rocks down here in London


Cheers Paulo. Yes we do need a regualr supply of this wood. Most of it in her is from tom Barr and some from george but I'd love to have it on the doorstep and easily available!

As I thought the UG didnt do too well.  I think in this becuase it went into a new scape with the amonia cycle.  I put some in my nano and thats still going so I may try it again in the future on an existing scape.

will post some updated pics later.


----------



## Iain Sutherland

sublime mate. im always really impressed with your scapes stu, your style is always original, sharp and .... modern? fresh? i dont know but always worth waiting for.   This is certainly no exception, as is the photography.
Top job sir.


----------



## Deano3

absolutely superb mate lovely scape and love the rock and wood combo and all the plant types look great and cannot wait to see it filled in, looking forward to some more pics 

Dean


----------



## macek.g

Great hardscape


----------



## mlgt

Its a beaut !


----------



## Dave Pierce

Wow wee! that must have taken you a while. So much going on. I literally just spent 15 mins just looking at the last picture. So many different parts to the scape it makes it so interesting! Nice one


----------



## Stu Worrall

Iain Sutherland said:


> sublime mate. im always really impressed with your scapes stu, your style is always original, sharp and .... modern? fresh? i dont know but always worth waiting for. This is certainly no exception, as is the photography.
> Top job sir.


Cheers Iain, much appreciated mate  I do always try to do something different in my tanks. sometimes it works others it doesnt. This one is overplanted but I like the mixture.




Deano3 said:


> absolutely superb mate lovely scape and love the rock and wood combo and all the plant types look great and cannot wait to see it filled in, looking forward to some more pics
> 
> Dean


Cheer Dean, some to come.




macek.g said:


> Great hardscape


 


mlgt said:


> Its a beaut !


Cheers both 



Dave Pierce said:


> Wow wee! that must have taken you a while. So much going on. I literally just spent 15 mins just looking at the last picture. So many different parts to the scape it makes it so interesting! Nice one


Ta Dave. Its quite intense in there and does require a bit of hard trimming to make sure it doesnt take over anymore!

some update pics before a trim the other week so some of this would have been reduced after the photo. the ludwigia is getting too big on these pics so it was trimmed and re-planted.


through the tunnel into the crypts area with a lone pencilfish mulling the time away

3 - 90x45x45cm Tank for Tropica by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr

The "Cliff"


2 - 90x45x45cm Tank for Tropica by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr

Fish swimming in open water


1 - 90x45x45cm Tank for Tropica by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr


----------



## tim

You've certainly made that seiryu and manzi combination work stu, nice to see the detail on the hardscape setup this will be another amazing scape grown in, top job !


----------



## Ian Holdich

Very nice Stu, very nice indeed. That's an awesome bit of rock and the wood makes it look very natural.


----------



## martinmjr62

Stu, lovely use of stone and wood.i rather like the overplanted look.
Keep the photo's coming.
Cheers
Martin


----------



## charlie

Great journal Stu. I love the last photos. Starting with such a high biomass has really helped the tank look grown in, in such a short space of time. I keep coming back to this journal to view the images. Put some more on soon !


----------



## t.doyle

Really really like this tank. The hardscape I like very much. Where can I get hold of this 'manzi' wood? I have Red mopani wood but I think I prefer this manzi wood you are using..


----------



## Ravenswing

Woooow, those detail pics, just fantastic and thx for adding them too! Iv been a bit bored with this kind of tanks but you certainly did it different way, very inspiring! I think your tank looks very natural, thumbs up, mate!


----------



## Nick_593

Love this tank. Really ambitious with the hardscape and inspirational!.


----------



## Stu Worrall

tim said:


> You've certainly made that seiryu and manzi combination work stu, nice to see the detail on the hardscape setup this will be another amazing scape grown in, top job !


Cheers Tim 



Ian Holdich said:


> Very nice Stu, very nice indeed. That's an awesome bit of rock and the wood makes it look very natural.


Thanks Ian, when I said it was some big rock i wasnt joking! took a while to decide on the right pieces and its nothing like the setup I did in TGM's sand pit but that will be for a future scape 



martinmjr62 said:


> Stu, lovely use of stone and wood.i rather like the overplanted look.
> Keep the photo's coming.
> Cheers
> Martin


Cheers Martin, glad to oblige below



charlie said:


> Great journal Stu. I love the last photos. Starting with such a high biomass has really helped the tank look grown in, in such a short space of time. I keep coming back to this journal to view the images. Put some more on soon !


Yes the initial biomass really helped with any startup problems. I had some BBA problems but its seems to be going now ive fixed my flow problems. Ive also got some of the dreaded BGA in there but only a very small amoutn by the glass.



t.doyle said:


> Really really like this tank. The hardscape I like very much. Where can I get hold of this 'manzi' wood? I have Red mopani wood but I think I prefer this manzi wood you are using..


Have a search for Tom Barr. He sells it. Its Manzanita wood to give it its full name and it comes from the states so you wont find it in the UK



Ravenswing said:


> Woooow, those detail pics, just fantastic and thx for adding them too! Iv been a bit bored with this kind of tanks but you certainly did it different way, very inspiring! I think your tank looks very natural, thumbs up, mate!


 ta raven



Nick_593 said:


> Love this tank. Really ambitious with the hardscape and inspirational!.


Thanks Nick. I like to stretch it now and then. sometimes it works, sometimes now but its all about learning and haivng something nice for the lounge 

Some more detail shots


Red cherry shrimp by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr

Pencilfish


`Pencilfish by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr

A lone cherry shrimp under the arch


Shrimp under the arch by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr

Purple Harlequins on patrol


purple harlequins by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr

Ludwigia sp Red


Ludwigia sp by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr

Ammania sp Bonsai and ludwigia sp


Ludwigia sp and Ammania sp Bonsai by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr

Bubbling Ludwigia.


Ludwigia sp by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr

I have some more to process as I let the tank grow in and its had a major trim. It pointed out a few errors in the design which im in the process of fixing

I was also struggling to get flow (and co2) around the tank with there being such a big obstacle in the way! I was very lucky in just browsing ebay one day and I managed to pick up this at a huge bargain price. I managed to snap the ADA inlet putting it in (dont ask!) but its now solved the flow problems in the tank


----------



## Stu Worrall

I'd like your thoughts on bga. 

I saw someone mention a while back that you can sprinkle one if the ei ferts onto it to get rid but I can't find the post

I've got an annoying bit on the exposed to air moss that I can't get rid of so its ideal for sprinkling on.


----------



## Stu Worrall

Found it myself. Kno3 sprinkled over do ive put some in to try


----------



## Stu Worrall

A little bit of extreme trimming.

I let everything go for a few weeks, stems included then had a big chop back.

Jungle massive!  this is how hairy it got


90x45x45cm planted tank - trimming by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr

right side trimmed


90x45x45cm planted tank - trimming by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr

fully trimmed


90x45x45cm planted tank - trimming by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr

after the trim i identified some faults. the top branch is now too straight after the moss and HC has grown in. Ive hacked it back since to shape it more to the wood curve.

the bottom HC is too much so Ive added some more small stones to break the line up a bit. its looking a bit straggly after the trim but will soon bounce back

The other thing is the lens length.  All of these shots are 50mm on full frame and this is what the tank what designed at onto a TV (as per handy tips from mark evans).  Ive tried it on 16mm and it does look quite different but Ive yet to try something like 30mm.


----------



## Iain Sutherland

the first shot is crazy amount of healthy plants, you can barely recognise the scape.
How much tropica ferts are you dosing now stu?



stuworrall said:


> All of these shots are 50mm on full frame and this is what the tank what designed at onto a TV (as per handy tips from mark evans)


lost me a little here.. is it welsh

Nice to see the self critisism, did notice the straight wood but thought the HC looked fine until you mentioned breaking it up a bit. Will be good to see the difference.
Very handy tips for the budding scaper 

I tried KN03 on BGA for about 4 weeks along the side of my glass but didnt really see any difference, ended up just persevering with agitating it almost daily until it gave in... then it came back a few weeks later.  Best of luck shifting it mate.


----------



## Gary Nelson

This looks superb mate, even overgrown as it was your trim back has transformed it - I always think its a huge skill to be able to take that much trimming back and make it look as good as ever! 

PS, perhaps you were a barber in your previous life?


----------



## George Farmer

Stunning mate. I actually really like the pre-trim "jungle". The way you've mixed the plants is a sublime balance between chaos and order, tied together with brilliant hardscape selection and composition.

The photography is absolutely stunning too. World-class.

Can you remind us all about a few specs and maintenance practices, please?

Filters
CO2 injection method and bubble rate
Water chemistry (RO/tap, hard/soft)
Fertilisers (type and qtys)
Water changes

Good luck with the BGA. It is pure evil!

Thanks for sharing. Inspirational stuff.


----------



## Antoni

That is fantastic tank, Stu! Again a winner, fuuuu!


----------



## Stu Worrall

Iain Sutherland said:


> the first shot is crazy amount of healthy plants, you can barely recognise the scape.
> How much tropica ferts are you dosing now stu?


To be honest it didnt look too bad in the flesh but on 2D it looks massively overgrown.

re the ferts about 6 ml per day alternating between the green and brown.  i probably should bump it up though with the increased biomass.



Iain Sutherland said:


> lost me a little here.. is it welsh


Previously when shooting a step by step ive taped the lens so it stays that the same focal length.  this time I decided to use a fixed lens at 50mm so instead of looking at the tank and designing with your eyes I designed it around how a final pic may look for a comp.  its helps massively with mark evans tip about plugging the camera into a TV to view.


Iain Sutherland said:


> Nice to see the self critisism, did notice the straight wood but thought the HC looked fine until you mentioned breaking it up a bit. Will be good to see the difference.
> Very handy tips for the budding scaper
> 
> I tried KN03 on BGA for about 4 weeks along the side of my glass but didnt really see any difference, ended up just persevering with agitating it almost daily until it gave in... then it came back a few weeks later. Best of luck shifting it mate.


Yeah that straight wood was like an iron bar running through the scape after i'd cut everthing!  interestingly its all from plant as unplanted its quite curvy so it was possible to remove it by trimming more.

Thanks re the BGA, im just keeping on top of it and Ive changed from 50% water change weekly to 50% twice weekly. will see how it goes but its only on the front bottom glass gone from the surface wood at the moment.



Gary Nelson said:


> This looks superb mate, even overgrown as it was your trim back has transformed it - I always think its a huge skill to be able to take that much trimming back and make it look as good as ever!
> 
> PS, perhaps you were a barber in your previous life?


i was never a sweeney todd 

I had an idea what needed to be trimmed and when so it was just a matter of waiting.  The HC clump on top of the rock has gone ballistic so that had a heavy cut.

interestingly ive found that the weeing moss just doesnt want to attach to the wood.  some bits were ready to lift when I cut it back


----------



## Stu Worrall

George Farmer said:


> Stunning mate. I actually really like the pre-trim "jungle". The way you've mixed the plants is a sublime balance between chaos and order, tied together with brilliant hardscape selection and composition.
> 
> The photography is absolutely stunning too. World-class.
> 
> Good luck with the BGA. It is pure evil!
> 
> Thanks for sharing. Inspirational stuff.


Cheers George, veyr nice of you to say  I think the left is looking a bit untidy at the moment. once the stems on the left bunch up with crowns it will be better but Ive got a few mixes of lileopsis, Hygrophila pinnatifida, ammania bonsai and HC at the front! probably too much in this area.



George Farmer said:


> Can you remind us all about a few specs and maintenance practices, please?
> 
> Filters
> CO2 injection method and bubble rate
> Water chemistry (RO/tap, hard/soft)
> Fertilisers (type and qtys)
> Water changes


Why of course old chap 

*Filters:*
*RHS* - Eheim 2078 through ada p2 lily (13mm so more velocity out the nozzle), cal aqua 17mm inlet.
*LHS*: - ADA ES-600 through ADA p2 lily and cal aqua 13mm influx (I broke the ADA inlet! ouch!!!)

*CO2 injection method and bubble rate*:
2bps through an UP atomiser into the inlet of the Eheim. First time ive used an UP and im really impressed with it

*Fertilisers (type and qtys):*
Tropica Plant growth specialised fertiliser - 6ml every other day
Tropica Plant growth premium fertiliser - 6ml every other day

*Water changes:*
Usually 50% weekly but now 50% twice weekly till the BGA buggers off!

*Water chemistry (RO/tap, hard/soft)*:
Straight out the tap. Most of our water around here is quite soft as im fed from a mix of the alwen reservoir and the river dee

Here's where my water comes from 

*River Dee*


Fishermen on the Dee by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr

*Alwen Damn*


Alwen Raindrops by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr


Alwen Skoda Panoramic by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr




Antoni said:


> That is fantastic tank, Stu! Again a winner, fuuuu!


Cheers antoni, looking forward to meeting up again soon mate


----------



## George Farmer

Thanks Stu. 

I remember Mark's tip about using the TV to determine the layout from photography vs. human eye perspective. I guess it's more appropriate for those who really take competitions seriously. 

Is there any theory behind the alternate TPN/TPN+ dosing? I remember its something Graeme used to recommend but could never figure out why.


----------



## LondonDragon

George Farmer said:


> Is there any theory behind the alternate TPN/TPN+ dosing?


They both contain nutrients that the other doesn't therefore if you use both the plants get all the nutrients they need, the best of both and to an extent keeps the NPK down a little  from what I understood about it, I do the same!


----------



## Gary Nelson

> Is there any theory behind the alternate TPN/TPN+ dosing? I remember its something Graeme used to recommend but could never figure out why.



TGM do this as well...., I'd like to know too


----------



## George Farmer

LondonDragon said:


> They both contain nutrients that the other doesn't therefore if you use both the plants get all the nutrients they need, the best of both and to an extent keeps the NPK down a little  from what I understood about it, I do the same!


What does TPN contain that TPN+ does not? I thought the only difference was NP.

I might try it too.


----------



## Stu Worrall

what paulo said! I got it from the same place as you as i think Graeme may have had it from tropica and I'd forgotten the theory behind it but its always worked well before when I havent been on EI.

Here's an in-situ in the lounge after the new stones have been added and a further trim.

The ADA filter started out being quite noisy which I was worried about but it settled down to nothing after a bit of running in over a week. Would you belive its the one from the PFK comp!


90x45x45cm front view by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr


----------



## LondonDragon

George Farmer said:


> What does TPN contain that TPN+ does not? I thought the only difference was NP.
> I might try it too.


We didn't go into too much details but speaking to Lars at the Bar in Holland when we went to Vivarium he did say there was some difference between both


----------



## Stu Worrall

on the bottle

premium fert (brown) - contains iron and all other important trace elements...

specialised fert (green) - contains nitrate, ammonium, phosphate and other nutrients...


----------



## LondonDragon

stuworrall said:


> 90x45x45cm front view by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr


Love it Stu, the tank looks great and seeing the full setup now makes me want to get a new tank! lol I saw a light like yours on ebay for £200 last week, was very tempted to get until I read you need to replace the bulb often at hundred quid a pop! is that true?


----------



## Ian Holdich

Stunning Stu, top draw! 

Ps you get your water from a Skoda! Awesome.


----------



## Stu Worrall

LondonDragon said:


> Love it Stu, the tank looks great and seeing the full setup now makes me want to get a new tank! lol I saw a light that yours on ebay for £200 last week, was very tempted to get until I read you need to replace the bulb often at hundred quid a pop! is that true?


Thanks Paulo   Re the light unfortunately yes  However whether it actually needs replacing is another thing. The bulb in mine ran for 2 years before exploding so I had to change it!

When I bought it it was either that or a bulky luminaire as LED's didnt exist for this size tank then. Now I'd probably go with LED as I loved the ones George has had and the new kessil? ones

ive even considered if I could remove the innards from the solar 1 and replace it with two angled LED tiles


----------



## Stu Worrall

Ian Holdich said:


> Stunning Stu, top draw!


Cheers Ian, most kind matey


Ian Holdich said:


> Ps you get your water from a Skoda! Awesome.


nah, thats just my wee beasty threatening to fall in the valley!


----------



## thelats1981

awesome scape. BTW the water in the Alwen is possibly the coldest water I've ever known without actually being ice! had a dip in there once when visiting a friend in Ceregedridion!


----------



## Ady34

Awesome Stu, just awesome.

Interesting about the tropica ferts, i thought like others that the specialised contained all the essential nutrients and was just like Premium but with added n & p.....would be good to find out what else is in the premium and why its best to use both.

Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Ian Holdich

Ady34 said:


> Awesome Stu, just awesome.
> 
> Interesting about the tropica ferts, i thought like others that the specialised contained all the essential nutrients and was just like Premium but with added n & p.....would be good to find out what else is in the premium and why its best to use both.
> 
> Cheerio,
> Ady.



I suppose it's a little like doing the old school EI dosing isn't it? Doesn't the normal stuff just have a higher iron content?


----------



## NanoJames

>


Wow! That looks so cool, good luck finding your red cherry shrimp in there! Although, it is nicer to be able to see hardscape and seperate species of plants!
Cheers


----------



## Deano3

looks amazing stu absolutely stunning 

Dean


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Absolutely stunning Stu, this made me stop and look in awe for a while. 

Top skills mate.


----------



## Ravenswing

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> this made me stop and look in awe for a while.


 
+1!!!

OMG...That chaos is just superb! Don`t you dare Stu, you are making me consider to go back to high-lights again with that tank of yours!! Well, I just couldn`t create such...


----------



## Stu Worrall

thelats1981 said:


> awesome scape. BTW the water in the Alwen is possibly the coldest water I've ever known without actually being ice! had a dip in there once when visiting a friend in Ceregedridion!


Lol! youre a braver man than me. That lake always looks impossibly freezing!



Ady34 said:


> Awesome Stu, just awesome.
> 
> Interesting about the tropica ferts, i thought like others that the specialised contained all the essential nutrients and was just like Premium but with added n & p.....would be good to find out what else is in the premium and why its best to use both.
> 
> Cheerio,
> Ady.


Cheers Ady. Im sure its probably a colonels secret receipe but james' TPN mixture will be pretty close. I think Tropica have increased the concentration in the new stuff which is better.



NanoJames said:


> Wow! That looks so cool, good luck finding your red cherry shrimp in there! Although, it is nicer to be able to see hardscape and seperate species of plants!
> Cheers


Thanks James, yes did have trouble locating them as theres loads of places to hide!



Deano3 said:


> looks amazing stu absolutely stunning
> 
> Dean





Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Absolutely stunning Stu, this made me stop and look in awe for a while.
> 
> Top skills mate.





Ravenswing said:


> +1!!!
> 
> OMG...That chaos is just superb! Don`t you dare Stu, you are making me consider to go back to high-lights again with that tank of yours!! Well, I just couldn`t create such...


Cheers Dean, Nathaniel and raven much appreciated

Raven, you know it makes sense to have at least one tank on hi-tech 

Now somebody point out something wrong with it so I can go and fix it 

Im currently building a panel diffuser to go over than tank for photos. No not a co2 difuser but a big piece of white material to go over the tank that I can fire flashes and the solar1 through. At the moment the point light from the solar 1 is a bit too contrasty and leaves quite heavy shadows in places. Id love to have a spare 4x39cm luminaire to go over the top for photos


----------



## tim

Only thing I can see wrong with it is its not in my lounge  its a stunner for sure stu.


----------



## vauxhallmark

stuworrall said:


> interestingly ive found that the weeing moss just doesnt want to attach to the wood.  some bits were ready to lift when I cut it back



Do you find that weeing moss increases ammonia levels?

Mark


----------



## Ian Holdich

vauxhallmark said:


> Do you find that weeing moss increases ammonia levels?
> 
> Mark



Why would it increase ammonia levels?


----------



## tim

Weeing moss lol he picked up on a typo


----------



## Ian Holdich

Lol missed that one! I suppose it'd be quite good for the tank due to the urea! I need to wee in my tank and see what happens. Pics to follow.


----------



## tim

Eat some spinach first and you may have your own all in one fert mate


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba

What a nice tank mate !!
Congrats !!!


----------



## Gary Nelson

Superb mate! One of most favourites on here... And most ever in fact - The eBay purchase at the side looks the Business too, what are they like... Worth the money? And easy to work on?


----------



## Stu Worrall

lol, weeing moss!



Gary Nelson said:


> Superb mate! One of most favourites on here... And most ever in fact - The eBay purchase at the side looks the Business too, what are they like... Worth the money? And easy to work on?


Thanks Gary. Re the filter its very nice, bomb proof and filters as it should. The pump is super powerful when pulling through thin air where other pumps would cavitate and stop so handy for water changes where you get air in the pipe. As for the cost I wouldnt personally pay full price for it and as you can guess an es-600 is better suited to a 60cm tank. I certainly wouldnt run it on its own on a 90cm which is where the eheim kicks in. The tank however came on leaps and bounds after fitting a second filter with full flow around the tank and not many dead spots.

Apols for the lack of updates.

got a quick shot from tonight. trying to improve my tank shots with a big white diffuser for an IAPLC photo and final photos for Tropica before this comes down.


90x45x45 planted tank by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Ian Holdich

Nice shot the Stu! Looks the business!


----------



## George Farmer

Hi Stu.

That photo is insane! Incredible in every way. The 'scape (from that shot) is also looking very sweet indeed. Another good result in the IAPLC beckons, I'm sure.

Can you share your photo technique, please? Lighting and EXIF data...


----------



## Antoni

Very very nice indeed! It would be great if you share with us the secret behind the diffuser (not the CO2 one)  

I wonder....what you gonna do with all this ribbons in your living room.....?


----------



## Stu Worrall

Ian Holdich said:


> Nice shot the Stu! Looks the business!


Cheers Ian 



George Farmer said:


> Hi Stu.
> 
> That photo is insane! Incredible in every way. The 'scape (from that shot) is also looking very sweet indeed. Another good result in the IAPLC beckons, I'm sure.
> 
> Can you share your photo technique, please? Lighting and EXIF data...


Thanks George.  I dont know about IAPLC this time,  there is no sand after all so wont do too well!

The pic was 160th sec @ F8, ISO 100 so no noise and shot at 16mm.  Ive taken a pic on the phone of the lighting setup so will post it up.  its easier to see than describe!



Antoni said:


> Very very nice indeed! It would be great if you share with us the secret behind the diffuser (not the CO2 one)
> 
> I wonder....what you gonna do with all this ribbons in your living room.....?


Ta Antoni. yep as above ill post some pics of the diffuser.

and ribbons?


----------



## Antoni

Ribbons from ADA and AGA.....


----------



## tim

Superb photography, superb plant health, and beckfordi pencils one of my favourite fish only downside to this scape stu, you don't post enough pics


----------



## Stu Worrall

Antoni said:


> Ribbons from ADA and AGA.....


ah ribbons! Ive only got one from AGA 



tim said:


> Superb photography, superb plant health, and beckfordi pencils one of my favourite fish only downside to this scape stu, you don't post enough pics


Cheers Tim and apologies. more to come i think. it will be a shame to tear this one down.


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba

The last pic you have taken is very nice ! 
I love the feeling it gives ! 
When will be the final shot ? 

Cheers


----------



## flygja

Superb photography, fitting for a superb scape!


----------



## Steve Smith

Stunning Stu.  Really, really great


----------



## LondonDragon

Looking very healthy Stu, great scaping and great fish too


----------



## Monk d'Wally de Honk

Lovely. Utterly lovely. 

Great photography too. I work in a photo studio in London with one of the best advertising still life photographers in the UK. I am absolutely hopeless with a camera though, so if my tank ever gets to a decent enough place to warrant a good picture, I'll ask him.


----------



## viktorlantos

Great Shot Stu! Love the fishes somehow different what we usually see. And the tank is crystal clear. Love that!
I was skeptic at the beginning of the large stones, but the mosses nicely filled up the space since then and the whole tank looks awesome now.

Great stuff my friend


----------



## Steve Smith

Out of interest Stu, are they Purple are are they "Black" harlequins?


----------



## Stu Worrall

zanguli-ya-zamba said:


> The last pic you have taken is very nice !
> I love the feeling it gives !
> When will be the final shot ?


Thanks. one will go to IAPLC and another to Tropica so whichever publishes first 



flygja said:


> Superb photography, fitting for a superb scape!





SteveUK said:


> Stunning Stu. Really, really great





LondonDragon said:


> Looking very healthy Stu, great scaping and great fish too





Monk d'Wally de Honk said:


> Lovely. Utterly lovely.
> 
> Great photography too. I work in a photo studio in London with one of the best advertising still life photographers in the UK. I am absolutely hopeless with a camera though, so if my tank ever gets to a decent enough place to warrant a good picture, I'll ask him.


Cheers All 


viktorlantos said:


> Great Shot Stu! Love the fishes somehow different what we usually see. And the tank is crystal clear. Love that!
> I was skeptic at the beginning of the large stones, but the mosses nicely filled up the space since then and the whole tank looks awesome now.
> 
> Great stuff my friend


Hey thanks Viktor. Yes the design did have the holes initially but I was confident theyd eventually get filled.  I love how you can plant a small amount of HC on some wood then a few months later it makes a nice dome of colour halfway up the tank 


SteveUK said:


> Out of interest Stu, are they Purple are are they "Black" harlequins?


They were sold as purple harlequins from TGM Steve


----------



## Stu Worrall

oops, forgot the lighting setup.

Heres the diy rig below


flash setup by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr

its angled so you dont get the horrid white line against the back wall as I didnt have any extra flashes to highlight the back.  Its also angled so I could fit a hairdryer blast in 

A white foam board was placed in front of this so I didnt get any flare in the camera lens.


----------



## Steve Smith

Awesome!  Out of interest, what are you using to remote fire your flashes?  Official Canon or after market units?


----------



## Stu Worrall

Phottix Odin units.  Full control of everything from the unit attached to the camera so great at weddings 

Phottix Odin TTL Flash Trigger for Nikon


----------



## flygja

Slightly scary with expensive flashguns hanging over the tank like that! That's something I've been thinking of trying also, just haven't had enough motivation to.


----------



## Stu Worrall

Yep it's not the best but needs must! Bonsai wire comes to the rescue again!


----------



## Alastair

Stunning stu. I must have missed this one for some strange reason.


----------



## George Farmer

stuworrall said:


> oops, forgot the lighting setup.
> 
> Heres the diy rig below
> 
> 
> flash setup by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr
> 
> its angled so you dont get the horrid white line against the back wall as I didnt have any extra flashes to highlight the back. Its also angled so I could fit a hairdryer blast in
> 
> A white foam board was placed in front of this so I didnt get any flare in the camera lens.


Brilliant mate! Thanks for showing us.


----------



## Ady34

Hi Stu.
Congratulations again on another great competition result, very well deserved.
Can i just ask, did you have any issue with your pencilfish jumping?.....im guessing not seeing as theyve been in there all along and still there on your final shot?
Cheers,
Ady.


----------



## LondonDragon

Congrats Stu, well deserved placement in the competition


----------



## Stu Worrall

Ady34 said:


> Hi Stu.
> Congratulations again on another great competition result, very well deserved.
> Can i just ask, did you have any issue with your pencilfish jumping?.....im guessing not seeing as theyve been in there all along and still there on your final shot?
> Cheers,
> Ady.


Sorry, I missed this Ady.  NOpe, no issue with them jumping in here.  I did have issues with the purple harlequins who occasionally wanted to "do a lemming" but not the pencils.

Ive had a bit of a break from the scaping just letting my tanks meander on while I concrentrated on finishing last years wedding season and helping out with our new baby daughter but Im back on it now 

Ive just re-scaped my mini-m (thread to follow) and this tank is now down, empty and cleaned ready for the new one this weekend.  Pics to follow but at the moment the plans are for a Seiryu mountain scape with some nice detail, sand and stems


----------



## Stu Worrall

Forgot I hadnt put up the IAPLC competition entry for this year which placed #82


wave Island - IAPLC 2013 - World Ranking 82 by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Aron_Dip

Awesome mate... Hopefully one day ill be half as good as you are!


----------



## martinmjr62

One word Stu,Beautiful

Cheers
Martin


----------



## Phlash

That is gorgeous. Congratulations.


----------



## Stu Worrall

Thanks everyone, you're all too kind 

I was really pleased with the IAPLC result this year as top 100 is something Ive always aimed for and just missed out last year with 114.  I wasnt entirely sure this would do that well this year as it had no sand in which is "in vogue" and was a bit leftfield.  If you look at the points gradings in the IAPLC booklet Amano hated it! LOL


----------



## parotet

Beautiful and inspiring...


----------



## Ian Holdich

[quote="stuworrall, post: 326392, member: ]  If you look at the points gradings in the IAPLC booklet Amano hated it! LOL[/quote]


I can hear him now, "aaahhh that Worral, I hate that he has no sand in the front, leading upto a nice pathway, with false mountain and trees. Damn you Worral!"

*all said in the style of Mr Myagee


----------



## aliclarke86

Ian Holdich said:


> [quote="stuworrall, post: 326392, member: ]  If you look at the points gradings in the IAPLC booklet Amano hated it! LOL




I can hear him now, "aaahhh that Worral, I hate that he has no sand in the front, leading upto a nice pathway, with false mountain and trees. Damn you Worral!"

*all said in the style of Mr Myagee[/quote]
Paha

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## sanj

I really like this one, the wood and rock scape always does it for me.


----------



## flygja

Gorgeous!


----------



## mlgt

Lovely tank and


----------



## Brian Murphy

A beaut!


----------



## Stu Worrall

aliclarke86 said:


> I can hear him now, "aaahhh that Worral, I hate that he has no sand in the front, leading upto a nice pathway, with false mountain and trees. Damn you Worral!"
> 
> *all said in the style of Mr Myagee


Paha
[/quote]
lol!!!

My tank is now on Tropica's layout page here - Tropica Aquarium Plants

and a video of it here -


----------



## Pedro Rosa

Should be a great honor for you and a great privilege for Tropica 
Congratulation!


----------



## Andy D

Superb Stu!


----------



## Stu Worrall

i need more space so I can stand behind or to the side of the tank so I dont get my big ass in the way on the vid!!


----------



## Alastair

Awesome video mate. I loved that overgrown look too. 
Congrats on another stunner and for it going on Tropicas site. 

When you mention the dosing per day of premium and specialised do you rotate each daily


----------



## Stu Worrall

Alastair said:


> Awesome video mate. I loved that overgrown look too.
> Congrats on another stunner and for it going on Tropicas site.
> 
> When you mention the dosing per day of premium and specialised do you rotate each daily


Cheers Al. Mark needs credit for the video as he did it for Tropica.  I just sent the raw footage through to him and he worked hi magic.

Yes on the dosing, Premium one day, special the next alternated.  Seems to work really well.


----------



## cookie3985

stuworrall said:


> Yes on the dosing, Premium one day, special the next alternated.  Seems to work really well.


 
That's a lot of ferts especially when your not sponsored and you have to pay for it  Do you think you could have used less or do you think you would noticed the plants suffering?

Fantastic scape, I agree with Al I liked the grown in look too.


----------



## Edvet

Looks great! Congrats on the placing. One day i will have my jungle in shape and send it in.


----------



## Stu Worrall

cookie3985 said:


> That's a lot of ferts especially when your not sponsored and you have to pay for it  Do you think you could have used less or do you think you would noticed the plants suffering?
> .


I used that much fert when I wasnt sponsored by them on the two previous scapes in this tank.  At the end of the day if you're running a big tank then youll pay extra in ferts, light, heating, substrate, hardscape and plants for a high biomass from the off. Unless you're doing low tech in which case youll save on light and ferts.

You could get away with using less and to be honest I havent tried as I didnt want to risk it but you'd have to reduce the light and co2 to match.  That 150W metal halide kicks out a lot of sun fun.

Of course we all know that theres nothing wrong with using EI as youll get the same result.  Its just more of a faff.


----------



## krzysiekh

It's my first post here, so hello everybody! 

And Stu, it was a PLEASURE to read this journal, your tank is outstanding.


----------



## LondonDragon

krzysiekh said:


> It's my first post here, so hello everybody!


Welcome to UKAPS,

Stu is one of the top aquascapers in the UK  for me top 3!


----------



## Gill

Simply Stunning


----------



## Andy D

LondonDragon said:


> Welcome to UKAPS,
> 
> Stu is one of the top aquascapers in the UK  for me top 3!



Begs the question, who are the other two?


----------



## Mick.Dk

stuworrall said:


> i need more space so I can stand behind or to the side of the tank so I dont get my big ass in the way on the vid!!


Wellcome to MY world, Stu.....................
Mick.


----------



## Brian Murphy

Great video of a stunning layout .... you can certainly lay a brick lol (rocks)


----------



## Tim Harrison

Love this aquascape...especially pre-trimmed. The use of stems in the foreground is a touch of magic...


----------



## LondonDragon

Andy D said:


> Begs the question, who are the other two?


I am sure browsing the Featured Journals you will see whom, and I am not saying Stu is number 3 either


----------



## aliclarke86

The plot thickens!!

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## tim

LondonDragon said:


> I am sure browsing the Featured Journals you will see whom, and I am not saying Stu is number 3 either


Do you base your top 3 on competition results or world recognition in aquascaping hobby, I know my top 3 but it looks like ones just retired.


----------



## LondonDragon

Just personal preference mate, competitions don't prove much in my opinion to be honest.


----------



## Vandal Gardener

This is my porn


----------



## Frenchie

Amazing journal to follow.


----------



## Josh Saunders

Always in awe of your work stu, a credit to the hobby


----------



## Stu Worrall

Josh Saunders said:


> Always in awe of your work stu, a credit to the hobby



Cheers josh


----------

